# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Как найти вирус в прцессах?

## grishach

Мня волнует такой вопрос:  Как обнаружить вирус или паразит в прцессах? Заранее спасибо с уважением Grishach.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

1. Посредством использования специализированных программ:
- антивирусы
- антишпионы, антирекламщики (Ad-Aware, Spybot, AVZ - ищут вредоносные коды, не являющиеся вирусами)
- файрвол (засечёт незаконный выход в Сеть)
2. Мысленным усилием, то есть, вычислить.

----------


## grishach

А визуально - в диспетчере задачь можно найти?

----------


## kps

> А визуально - в диспетчере задачь можно найти?


Можно, если
1) процесс вредоносной программы виден в диспетчере задач. Сейчас существует немало зверей, которые скрываются и в диспетчере задач винды не видны.

и

2) Вы хорошо знаете имена и кол-во системных процессов и процессов тех проверенных программ, которые Вы устанавливали. Но тут есть проблема в том, что многие звери называют свои процессы именами системных файлов  :Wink: 

Есть специальные диспетчеры задач, которые показывают также скрывающиеся процессы. Можно сравнить те, которые видны в виндовском диспетчере с этими и если в спец. диспетчере видны процессы, которые не видны в виндовском, то это оч. подозрительно.  :Smiley:

----------


## grishach

Большое спасибо за информацию.

----------


## santy

Объясните, плиз, что за процесс обнаружен в отчете ad-aware, (кроме прочих нормальных)? Прописан в автозагрузке.

[CTFMON.EXE]
FilePath            c:\windows\system
...
FileVersion        1.00.2409.7 built by: Laba06_N
ProductVersion  1.00.2409.7
...
LegalCopyRight Copyright (c)  Microsoft Corporation. 1981-2001
OricinalFileName CICLOAD.EXE

----------


## kps

> Объясните, плиз, что за процесс обнаружен в отчете ad-aware, (кроме прочих нормальных)? Прописан в автозагрузке.
> 
> [CTFMON.EXE]


Это индикатор раскладки клавиатуры. 
Он отвечает за языковую панель и переключение раскладки клавиатуры. А в Win98 он называется internat.exe.

----------


## azza

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/282599/ru

----------


## santy

Спасибо. значит, это false-тревога.  :Smiley:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Если Вы используете KAV  то можно сделать так как описано тут !
http://www.kaspersky.ru/faq?qid=156092657

С уважением Jolly Rojer.

----------

